# String gauge for B tuning



## The-Zeronaut (Jul 3, 2008)

soon i will get a Jackson dk6 
i want to tune it to B (B E A D F# B)
The guitar has 25.5 scale

i like the strings thick but no SUPER EXTREME THICK

i was thinking in 
013" - 017" - 026" - 036" - 044" - 056".
or
013-018-028w-038w-048w-060w

what do you think? 
give me more options plz 


thanks
ps: sorry for my shitty english


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 3, 2008)

For B tuning and that scale I like 13 17 26 36 46 58.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 3, 2008)

I like 12's for B personally, a little more snarl and bite than 13's IMHO. However if you like thick, D'Addario makes a 13-62 baritone set which is pretty well balanced (46=62 tension wise) and sound pretty good.


----------



## The-Zeronaut (Jul 3, 2008)

i like this two :

GIBSON POWERLINES GPL 1360 - Thomann Cyberstore Español

DADDARIO EXL158 - Thomann Cyberstore Español

what do you think of this? 

ELIXIR NANOWEB BARITONE - Thomann Cyberstore Español


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 4, 2008)

I use a set of 9s (without the 9 - ha!) and a low .58 for Bb. Takes a little longer for them to settle into tune. My hands were starting to hurt a lot, so I switched to a lighter gauge. But, the point is that this will work for B no problem. And my guitar is a Jackson, so there you have it.


----------



## Nick (Jul 4, 2008)

your guage is what id use cept id use a 60 for the low B


----------



## SuperSnake2012 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd go with a higher gauge than .056. I had that set on my guitar and I was unhappy with the tightness of the B, even without being dropped. I'd go with at least a .060.

And I hated having a wound G string in there. I'd go with plain if you're the type of guy who likes to solo.


----------



## budda (Jul 6, 2008)

i was playing a PRS in drop B w/ 25' scale yesterday, 10-56 cuz buddy likes his strings somewhat loose.

i'd probably run 12-58 in B.


----------



## AxelKay (Jul 6, 2008)

13-60 should be fine. Although most baritones are factory equipped with 12-54....it never made sense to me.


----------



## MacApple10256 (Nov 5, 2011)

.012-.054 is good.


----------



## Dvaienat (Nov 5, 2011)

Those gauges are fairly light for B standard. I'd try 10-48 + 64 or 11-50 + 66. Those would be nicely balanced aswell.


----------



## fitterhappier (Nov 5, 2011)

I use 13-56 (D'Addario Jazz Medium) on my 25.5 Peavey in Drop B. Tension seems just right to me...not too tight, not too slack and it sounds massive.


----------



## yellowv (Nov 6, 2011)

This thread is over 3 years old


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Nov 6, 2011)

I usually use 10's in standard, then I go up a gauge each time I go a full step down. I finally found a pack of 13's and got them for cheap, so I'm going to try that in B and see how I feel! Might drop down to 12's though, but I doubt that.


----------



## degge (Nov 6, 2011)

I use 11-52 for Drop C, so I'm guessing around 12-56 or 12-58?


----------



## Cannibalbritney (Nov 6, 2011)

The-Zeronaut said:


> soon i will get a Jackson dk6
> i want to tune it to B (B E A D F# B)
> The guitar has 25.5 scale
> 
> ...




I use 13-60 for C tuning... I would like to go heavier, but i have heavy hands... i think that the 13 - 60 is a good bet, or one of the other guys suggested the baritone set... try that as well...


----------

